# OSHA Gas Cans



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

I was in my dealer's parts departement and I noticed he had they $8 gas can and another one that was $80. He told me that no matter how much you shake them up the won't bulid up pressure. So my question is how many of you have OSHA gas cans and do you feel that they are worth it. He also was telling me the only people who really bought were commerical comanines.

Adam


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Not me*

At 80.00 bucks i dont think i will ever have one.
Jody


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*safety can*

I own a safety can only because some other fellow lost one on the side of the road.A bit of a pain to fill because of the spring loaded lid,but it has a snap on funnel for pouring that I like a lot.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i own 1 rubbermaid 5 gallon and cheaper walmart gas cans 2 gallons for oil/gas mixs.. They both work ok..


80$ is a bit steep...


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

When the OSHA guy *buys* my gas, and *pours* it into my tractor.... He gets to tell me what type of can to use.

Until then, I'll keep using my little plastic ($0.50 at a garage sale!!) one. It works JUST FINE!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have three. Two were my dad's, and one work was tossing, becouse all the paint was worn off. It is nice becouse they don't build up pressure, but can be a real PITA to fill, and pour with that spring loaded cap. Would I buy one. Noway.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

What does the $80 gas can look like?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

"what does a $80 gas can look like?"

I think it is green and yellow....haha

:lmao:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*look likes*

my find is red and round


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

OK I guess I asked for that one!!!! 

What I should have said is, does anyone have a link or picture of the $80 gas can?

It must be comedian Monday or something. :chicken:


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Here an old one that I have. I don't use it regularly. The rubber tip won't let pressure built up

<img src =http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=34754f03-7fed-3c83-4b02-3bf4346157a1&size=lg>

<img src =http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=7292723a-3627-4b0f-af24-dfcb1ee75505&size=lg>

<img src =http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=2f9c62c5-3ef2-2902-6560-1c4f4cd53726&size=lg>


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

With the price off Gas so high these days, it seems like kind of a shame putting it in an ugly or dented can.......


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tractorguy _
> *With the price off Gas so high these days, it seems like kind of a shame putting it in an ugly or dented can....... *


LOL Ya, should be in one of those little flip open boxes the rings and stuff go in.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Adamr88*

I have a can like that didnt pay for it. But i thought the can you was talking about was the one that you have to hook the slot in the handle and pull back to get the vavle to open. That ones thats a real pain in the a-- to open.:smiles: 
Jody:usa:


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Jody,

I also have one of those, but I stoped using it becasue when I wanted to fill up my mower it was hard do with spilling 10% of the gas.

Adam


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand_
> *But i thought the can you was talking about was the one that you have to hook the slot in the handle and pull back to get the vavle to open.*


Yeah, those are the OSHA approved ones. Try pouring gas out of that at chest height into a funnel.:duh:


----------



## Adamr88 (Sep 16, 2003)

Argee, do I even want to guess what happened.

Adam


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Adam88,

Let's put it this way. I wasn't smoking for a while.:smiles:


----------



## amicks (Sep 16, 2003)

The can you have pictures of has been discontinued because of lawsuits. Eagle doesn't even sell replacement rubber spouts for them anymore. It's a shame as I have several and I love them. Now I use the No-Spill can from No-Spill and I like them better but they only come in 1 gal and 2 1/2 gal sizes. The new Eagle safety can are like yall said are All-Spill cans.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Adamr88*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I have a can like that didnt pay for it. But i thought the can you was talking about was the one that you have to hook the slot in the handle and pull back to get the vavle to open. That ones thats a real pain in the a-- to open.:smiles:
> Jody:usa: *


Two of mine are that style. PITA! I don't use them much, not worth the effert.


----------

